# Rent 2 own car in spain



## thostby (May 19, 2012)

Does anyone know any car dealers that do rent 2 own on cars?

Have read a little on the internet that this is getting more common here in spain.

But I cant find any when searching on google.

Have tried "alquiler con opcion a compra" rent with option to buy, with no luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Put "coche" at the beginning of your search words and something should come up.


----------



## thostby (May 19, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Put "coche" at the beginning of your search words and something should come up.


Yeah, I used coches and vehiculos but havent found anything useful. Have searched for hours..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thostby said:


> Yeah, I used coches and vehiculos but havent found anything useful. Have searched for hours..


Well, the only other things I can say is that sometimes I've heard people use the word *leasing* instead of alquilar con opción a compra, and that I know someone who leases a car, but in the Madrid area, so it does exist, but may not be widespread.
I have seen information about Hertz doing something, different makes of car (so going to the showrooms might be what you have to do), and references to doing this with second hand cars...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, the only other things I can say is that sometimes I've heard people use the word *leasing* instead of alquilar con opción a compra, and that I know someone who leases a car, but in the Madrid area, so it does exist, but may not be widespread.
> I have seen information about Hertz doing something, different makes of car (so going to the showrooms might be what you have to do), and references to doing this with second hand cars...


yes - according to this report Hertz are/were the only company doing it

Hertz presenta Rent 2 Buy: alquiler de vehículos con opción a compra « Autofácil


it _might _be worth approaching smaller rental companies though - my husband used to lease his car & a couple of times when they were replacing the fleet he was offered the car he had been driving at quite a good price (especially since he was the only one who had ever driven it!) - but he preferred to continue leasing


----------

